# Pond sealer turns white



## Zeusy (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all, I've nearly finished my enclosure build and decided to test out the water bowl which has quite a few layers of pond sealer in it. I applied the last coat over a week ago so it should have cured fully. 
I filled it with water this afternoon and left it just to see it was watertight. I just checked on it and the bottom of the waterbowl has turned a whiteish colour. Looks kinda like pva glue. Can't seem to wipe it out though. Waiting for it to dry again and see if it turn clear again. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 26, 2014)

What pond sealer did you use? Seem it hasnt cured enough, whats the weather been like?


Rick


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 26, 2014)

Crommelins. It says wait at least a week before use. It's been quite warm but the nights I guess are pretty cool. I'm in brisbane


I guess because the bottom of the bowl probably has a thicker layer, it hasn't quite cured fully. Might leave it out in the sun tomorrow. Put another layer on once it's dry and leave it it the sunshine for another week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragondragon (Apr 28, 2014)

i found that if you rinse it off it doesnt end up turning white


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't worry. It's because the bottom may not be 100% flat and excess has pooled to the centre. Leave it cure In the sunlight And make sure you clean it out really well before putting it in enclosure.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 28, 2014)

looking at the picture I'm guessing this is a home made foam/render bowl. in this instance there is no way of knowing the cause, it seems purely cosmetic, so I wouldn't be too worried

things to note:
- if you do not allow EACH layer of render to fully cure it will retain moisture and if you seal to early you'll wind up with moisture trapped, which can cause problems like weakened render to name one. 
- a lot of people seem to be in a rush to complete their builds in record time, which is sometimes counter productive. take your time, let each coat of whatever fully dry/cure before proceeding. 
- once the final layer of 'bondall pondtite' is cured, you need to wash it AS PER DIRECTIONS. other brands may have similar requirements ! 

even though we don't use it for its intended purpose it doesn't mean you can ignore the instructions, the same goes for anything else used (render/other sealers).


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 28, 2014)

I've had this happen to a couple of small areas on my background while using bondcrete.it only happened where it had run and pooled up and was maybe to thick while it dried and it came out “white” like ur pics ,thts the only time it's happened. Could urs of bn to thick ?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 28, 2014)

It hasn't fully cured yet I had a similar issue with a back ground 

Took ages for it to fully cure and not have that "ghosting"


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 29, 2014)

dragondragon said:


> i found that if you rinse it off it doesnt end up turning white



Yup!
I didn't read/follow the instructions myself & what I coated went white as well.
As instructions say, you need to rinse the excess off before filling with water.


----------



## dragondragon (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=33719]Cypher69[/MENTION] why did.you quote me


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 29, 2014)

dragondragon said:


> @Cypher69 why did.you quote me



Because you hit the nail on the head.
You had the right answer.


----------



## dragondragon (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry was half asleep when I read your comment


----------



## Zeusy (May 2, 2014)

I followed all instructions to the letter. In fact I let each coat dry for at least 2 days before the next coat went on. I also rinsed it well before filling it. I've been putting it out in the sun each day there is good sun out so hopefully it will be fine next time I test it. 
It is a home made render/foam bowl and I would imagine excess has run to the bottom of the bowl so it's just really thick down there. Possibly didn't cure in those spots fully prior to the next coat but definitely seemed dry and hard before the next coat went on. Hope all works out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkbones (May 2, 2014)

One of my hides was done over 12 months ago.so saying it hasn't fully cured yet might not be correct unless it takes 12+ months to fully cure.like I said mine happened because it ran and in certain areas it pooled up making it very thick in that spot instead of the thin coating it was suppose to have.maybe it is the same with the sealer u have used


----------

